# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Viaje por Albarracín.

## REEGE

En el pasado puente de todos los santos, hicimos un viajecito a éste pueblo, del que salimos muy contentos y os recomiendo a los que no lo conocéis, visitarlo...
Os pongo algo sobre él y a continuación algunas fotos, vale??

Lo que nos dice la Wikipedia de él:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albarrac%C3%ADn

[B]La Ciudad de Albarracín es Monumento Nacional desde junio de 1961. En diciembre de 1996 recibió la medalla de oro al merito en las bellas artes.
Actualmente se encuentra propuesta por la UNESCO para ser declarada Patrimonio de la Humanidad.[/B

Para los que os gusta viajar y conocer nuevos sitios un lugar que seguro os marcará...
Y para los amantes del jamóncito... también.
Saludos chicos!!

----------


## REEGE

Espero que éstas primeras fotos os estén gustando... jejeje

----------


## REEGE

*Ahora seguiré... ya empezáis a ver un poquito las casitas de Albarracín.*

----------


## jlois

Muy buen destino, amigo Reege. Qué lugar más agradecido y sin lugar a dudas una fantástica oportunidad de gozar con otro paisaje que hace de nuestro pais, el mejor objetivo.
Nunca llegaremos a conocer totalmente toda esa riqueza que tenemos "aquí al lado"...aunque gracias a reportajes como este que tu nos traes, vamos teniendo una cierta idea.

----------


## REEGE

Calles, fachadas, cielos, gentes... todo tiene su encanto en éste lugar!!

----------


## REEGE

La plaza de Albarracín por la noche sin gente, tiene un encanto extraordinario...

----------


## REEGE

La foto de el balcón en la esquina me encanta... curiosa construcción, no??
Bueno tengo más pero no ya no os aburro más con el viaje...
Lo único que os quiero decir, es que si tenéis un fin de semana libre y no conocéis éste pueblo... VISITARLO!!!!
Os gustara...
Muchas gracias por vuestra atención chicos y un abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por este fabuloso reportaje :Smile: 

Pongo este pueblo en mi agenda, no me queda muy lejos y cada vez me gusta más alejarme de las ciudades.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Reege gracias por enseñarnos este tranquilo y bonito lugar.
Un saludo cordial.

----------

